# Mrs watts to be planning a budget wedding.



## pink23

hi all. :flower:
Me and oh have decided to get married. We are planning to get married 20th oct 2012 a day after being together for 5 years. At the moment We are budgeting £2000 for the wedding. I will be doing alot of internet shopping and diy stuff to. I have found this checklist so going to use this to try and plan as I havent got a clue what I am doing. look forward to talking to everyone and swap tips along the way. Time for a ticker for the front page xx
*Early beginnings* Set a budget and allocate responsibilities to those who are helping you.
Budget £2000 :thumbup:
:thumbup:Decide on type of your wedding - church wedding party afterwards
:thumbup: Set the wedding date - 20th october 2012
c Arrange the first meeting with your minister, priest, rabbi , civil venue or registrar-
:thumbup: Start your search for a wedding dress- looking on ebay

*12 - 10 months* c Decide on the number of guests and draw up a list.
c Making list of suppliers and their quotes
:thumbup: Choose your best man & bridesmaids - oh's BIL and oh's neices. Maid of honour school friend
c Book the reception venue-we are planning to have a meal with just family not long after the wedding:thumbup:
c Book a photographer c Time to look after yourself health & beauty routine-starting weight wathers
c Choose a florist discuss your flowers, including buttonholes, bouquets and arrangements for the church and reception venue
c Order wedding stationery, If using save the date send them out

*9-7 months*c 
c Order wedding cake-women at work is going to make us one for a better price:thumbup:
c Start looking at wedding rings for you & your fiance'
c Give notice of marriage to the superintendent registrar if which a Church other than Church of England
c For civil weddings, book the registrar, ask the registrar what readings and music are permitted
c Arrange dress fittings
c Make a first draft of invitation list

*6-4** months* c Send out wedding invites & Organise order place cards, menus and a seating plan
c Choose presents for your attendants, best man, parents
c Looking formalwear for your fiance' and his ushers
c Buy bridal & bridesmaids accessories
c Buy the certificate of license from the registrar 
*3 months* c Confirmed numbers of guests and have seating plan and place cards
c Confirmed in writing the number of guests to your caterer
c Book your hen and stag nights
c Book make-up and hairdresser, manicure try out different looks

*2-1 months* c Reconfirm bookings
c Final try on your wedding outfit, including headdress, shoes and underwear
c Arrange to have cake delivered at venue
c Arranged for luggage to be delivered to you hotel
c Visit the hairdresser to try out hairstyles with your veil and tiara
c Make Photography checklist you want take shots & send them to the photographers

*1 week -The day before*
c Double check your outfit is complete
c Have a manicure, pedicure and any other pampering treatments
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

oph! thats one list! welcome to brides, make yourself at home :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

thats a serious list!! welcome!


----------



## pink23

I only copied it off a website. porbably wont use all of them but just needed something to follow.
We are off to hobby craft tomorrow to look at the stuff to make invitations and also table decorations xx


----------



## Mynx

I love lists :haha: And that is one mahoosive list! I may have to steal that! (I've been stealing alot of stuff from here recently! :rofl:)


----------



## pink23

steal away xx


----------



## pink23

ok so im going to shorten the list there is alot. lol
Hobby craft soon xx hope evryones well x


----------



## NuKe

have fun! if ur looking for an even cheaper alternative, i just whipped something up in photoshop and got a printers to print them onto postcards for me- did the lot for a fiver!


----------



## pink23

wow that is a good price and something different to.
We found nothing in hobby craft .
Is everyone doing favours? I want to but a-havent got a clue what to get b-will people notice them and c-are they really worth it ??
xx


----------



## pink23

I think I've found the dress I want. Its from ebay and here it is https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stock-iv...=UK_Wedding_Clothing&var=&hash=item8bb33d73cf.
x


----------



## honeybee2

its lovely but be careful with ebay sellers! xx


----------



## Mynx

Oooo that's gorgeous :) I considered that one myself, it's beautiful!


----------



## pink23

I will still looking around for a dress and if I do decide ebay will definately go with a high rated one.
I have so many stuff in my wishlists. Looking at table decorations and there is so much.xx


----------



## NuKe

gorge!!!

RE: favours... I love getting them at weddings! We decided to put a little bit of our personality into the bags so we put in:

a wee chocolate with our names and the date on the wrapper 
2 rock sweets with lovey romantic wording through them
a glowstick
a temporary tattoo
little pot of bubbles shaped like a champagne flute

all off ebay and pretty cheap.


----------



## mumandco

After you get married and before your after party what will you be doing the reason I ask is this is what I want to do but I just can't work it out what to do with the inbetween bit?


----------



## Mynx

We'll be having a Pimms and drinks reception which will last about 45 minutes :) We'll also be doing photos and after this will be our sit down meal :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

^ similar. we will go down to the lounge for a drink then outside for group pics, then we will go and get our posey photos taken while ppl have a few (HOPEFULLY just a few!) drinks, then when we come back it'll be speeches and sit down meal!


----------



## honeybee2

we'll be doing the same but we're also having a blessing inbetween in the cathedral next door x


----------



## pink23

I havent a clue yet lol. probably wedding, photos then evening meal/party xx


----------



## mumandco

Are you having a buffet or sit down meal??


----------



## oliviarose

Oh my life that is a big list.

That is scary, we only book the registry office today and our wedding is 9 months away. I seriously need to get my butt into gear....


----------



## pink23

I think you dont need everything lol. 
Ive got ages to wait but there seems lots to do. im sure you will do it. I wish I could book registry office got to wait til october x


----------



## pink23

Ok I think I know what im doing for favours now. Mini cupcakes with purple/silver decorations. I might ask my mom to help me with them Then just to decide on how to package them so they look pretty. x
JUst been eating some and seeing nukes handy work made me decide. xx


----------



## honeybee2

nom nom nom


----------



## pink23

just been trying to look at weddings songs for the ceremony. Have made a list will ru them past oh.
There is so many xx


----------



## honeybee2

I know, I made about 5 lists- so many songs! My DJ said it makes life easier for him though!


----------



## pink23

Ok im back. 
I have been doing alot of internet browsing and have now got a folder. I am going to put together a folder of all the stuff I like of the internet and list prices.
I think we are going to try for a church wedding so a little bit extra but im hoping that because my brothers friend knows the owner of our wedding party afterwards i might get a discount there??
Oh has got me a ring to we are offically engaged, no romantic story just given the box and I love you lol but it means alot to me because I never thought he would.
so heres a pic of my ring.
Oh and I love ebay there is so much I want to buy.
Can anyone recommend me somewhere to get custom wedding cake toppers xx
 



Attached Files:







Image6.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Smile181c

New stalker!

That ring is gorgeous! And so is the dress you like!

I'm doing a lot of DIY things at my wedding too :) invites, favours etc - I was planning on mini cupcakes with my chosen flower on top! Although this could change lol xx


----------



## honeybee2

gorgeous ring! There are a few ladies on here who had custom cake toppers, good luck planning hun xxx


----------



## pink23

well the church is now booked.
October 20th 2012 @ 2pm. They were so friendly, still nervous though. My mom came with me and I think it made her happy to.
So let the other booking commense xx


----------



## Smile181c

:wohoo: xx


----------



## pink23

My wedding list is getting smaller lol.
We have decieded not to have party just a meal afterwards with just family and probably my friend who is being maid of honour. 
We want to try and go away the following day so we are going to save the money from party towards the holiday xx


----------



## pink23

wow its been a while since i updated.
Finally got my save the dates and I am making envelopes to. They aren't perfect but I think they look ok.
Wedding show october and I'm looking forward to it. Event though we aren't having a part just a meal or going to a carvery I want to go to look at the dresses and get ideas. I can't wait.
 



Attached Files:







22082011671.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6









22082011670.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 7









22082011669.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smile181c

Save the dates look lovely hun :) Vista print is ace for things like that isn't it! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Do you know what, I would love to go to a carvery after a wedding and sooo fuss free, I am considering this option too.


----------



## Perfect_pink

We are hving a carvery as our sit down meal !


----------



## pink23

Ive just told my mom and dad and they are happy to have a carvery, and its a bargain price so thats another thing settled yey.
Ooh and i even went to church sunday to. A bit scary and i know its another 14 months away but i want to feel comfortable in the church xx


----------



## Perfect_pink

We are paying £12 a head for carvery n a desert for out 64 guests which isnt bad compaired to some venues we looked at !


----------

